# Are vascular arms on guys attractive?



## nubly

Are bulging veins on a man's arms attractive?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Not for me, but if the guy is otherwise very physically attractive to me I think I become indifferent to them.


----------



## Pike Queen

Not particularly, though it wouldn't bother me. I would be indifferent to it because honestly, I never even thought about it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

They don't get much more vascular than those of the Ultimate Warrior. They may or may not be attractive but they obviously do not denote maximum durability.


----------



## Raeden

Not really. I don't like veins.


----------



## calichick

Hell yes....


I smile at small things ^^


----------



## Putin




----------



## sad vlad

I am slim/slender so they are a bit visible on a few body parts, especially after exercising(which doesn't happen often  ). Or maybe it doesn't even have something to do with that. My mom's veins are visible although she is currently overweight. So maybe genetics.

This is the last thing I am going to start worrying about. People have veins and they are sometimes visible. I don't plan on removing themD) for some shallow individual.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Not really, but a little is fine.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Yes but not too much. Stallone is an example of too much lol.


----------



## lisbeth

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Yes but not too much. Stallone is an example of too much lol.


Yeah this is too much.

But generally veins are hot.


----------



## xRoh

I like this level of veiny..


----------



## Stilla

^ Aaaah yes. Drools.


----------



## moloko

Physical attraction is weird.


----------



## sad vlad

failoutboy said:


> What about bulging veins on the sides of your head? Attractive?


Is that you? The guy in the picture seems to copy your avatar. You should have added 2 doggy ears.


----------



## eveningbat

Veins do not look bad. But the weird things I like are slim arms, hands and wrists, long slender fingers and a bit sharp knuckles.  It is so sensual.


----------



## cafune

mhm, I can appreciate subtle veins on the arms and hands (given the arms aren't too muscular!)


----------



## moloko

This thread is making me feel good about myself. Never thought...


----------



## coniconon

xRoh said:


> I like this level of veiny..


:yes maybe a little less veiny but yeah that's like the limit for me


----------



## beffa

not too much but yeah 

not a dealbreaker though dunno it's just like ooo when i see it hah


----------



## kiirby

Mine are a little too pronounced, especially when it's hot. It really bothers me and I'm self conscious about them.


----------



## twitchy666

*nice personal blood network*

mine are by far the biggest in my feet when I get home for a shower!

I've faced my horrid hate of cross-country running at school when I always came absolutely last making me miserable. The fattest boy always finished in the top group while we ran together a lot of the time and he encouraged me. I was OK with 100m or 200m sprints.

A lot of this in the DNA. I reckon DNA is your blessed luck. Efforts do so little in life.

I wish I could see the veins while running but there aren't transparent trainers. I love sandals. Arm work is nice to see in the mirrors.


----------



## Sacrieur

I have received numerous comments about how attractive my veins are, so yes.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

failoutboy said:


> What about bulging veins on the sides of your head? Attractive?


Afff?


----------



## lisbeth

xRoh said:


> I like this level of veiny..


Swooooon.

I can't see veins without wanting to run my fingertips down them.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

How bout this?


----------



## Gwynevere

When I see bulging veins, it makes me think about them getting hit or hooked on/caught by something and popping open and bleeding everywhere.


----------



## millenniumman75

failoutboy said:


> What about bulging veins on the sides of your head? Attractive?


I am thinking "embolism" or "aneurysm" or "stroke" or something like that :afr


----------



## Monotony

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Afff?


----------



## gunner21

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Afff?


Afff has come back all shredded to take revenge on SAS. Watch out feminazis.


----------



## lisbeth

ItsEasierToRun said:


> How bout this?


My interest in this image is purely intellectual.


----------



## Ape in space

Yes, it signals to the female that the male possesses physical strength and/or combat skills necessary to prevent predators from eating her and her offspring. It also signals that he most likely has high quality sperm that will increase the genetic robustness of her line. Thus when a male with large muscles and the resulting vasculature enters the field of vision of a fertile female, this provides the female with valuable information about his suitability as a mate. This then causes the female to remove her clothes and prepare her body for entry by the male.


----------



## calichick

xRoh said:


> I like this level of veiny..


On a side note......his hands are tiny.

and you know what they say about guys with small hands.


----------



## Sacrieur

calichick said:


> On a side note......his hands are tiny.
> 
> and you know what they say about guys with small hands.


He can more easily grasp small objects?


----------



## calichick

Sacrieur said:


> He can more easily grasp small objects?


Yes, he definitely has more control over his small object.

...


----------



## lisbeth

calichick said:


> On a side note......his hands are tiny.


I noticed that too but was hoping it was just the angle of the photograph.


----------



## probably offline

Slightly visible ones can look good(not on huge muscles). I don't really care all that much.

Ps. I have slightly visible veins on my hands and wrists. I turn into a man when it's hot. Like the hulk n_n


----------



## Farideh

I find it disgusting. I don't like buff guys especially when they wear tight shirts. They look gross. To each their own.


----------



## gunner21

Paloma M said:


> I find it disgusting. I don't like buff guys especially when they wear tight shirts. They look gross. To each their own.


So, buff shaming is allowed and fat shaming isn't. Makes sense.


----------



## Putin

Ape in space said:


> Yes, it signals to the female that the male possesses physical strength and/or combat skills necessary to prevent predators from eating her and her offspring. It also signals that he most likely has high quality sperm that will increase the genetic robustness of her line. Thus when a male with large muscles and the resulting vasculature enters the field of vision of a fertile female, this provides the female with valuable information about his suitability as a mate. This then causes the female to remove her clothes and prepare her body for entry by the male.


Lol, if this were true, roided up meatheads would be getting all the chicks.


----------



## farfegnugen

I prefer varicose veins and that little bit of flabby tissue that sails in the wind on women when they jiggle


----------



## Farideh

gunner21 said:


> So, buff shaming is allowed and fat shaming isn't. Makes sense.


I still shame on fat people too. Not just buff people.


----------



## nubly

Putin said:


> Lol, if this were true, roided up meatheads would be getting all the chicks.


Go to a body building competition. Chicks love muscles.


----------



## moloko

That's some good homoerotic ****.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse

...


----------



## AlwaysImagining

They can be depending on the guy, for example:


----------



## coniconon

failoutboy said:


>


oh god that's just freaking gross, his leg... it looks like he has a giant worm under his skin, ewwwww


----------



## pati

lisbeth said:


> Swooooon.
> 
> I can't see veins without wanting to run my fingertips down them.


I know!!! Exactly!!



ItsEasierToRun said:


> How bout this?


----------



## sad vlad

coniconon said:


> oh god that's just freaking gross, his leg... it looks like he has a giant worm under his skin, ewwwww


Looks like varicose veins.


----------



## ThisGirl15

No, personally not for me. Veins gross me out for some reason.


----------



## Gwynevere

Reading through this thread I'm starting to wonder if I have a vein-phobia. I'm getting so sick looking at these pictures.


----------



## zookeeper

I work at a needle exchange, so whenever I see people's veins I imagine how easy it would be for them to start an injection habit.


----------



## hybridmoments

ehhh.not so much


----------

